# Tor is unable to reach .onion sites



## Israel (Feb 4, 2021)

Title says it all. I set up tor and https://check.torproject.org shows I have it configured correctly when surfing there. I also use 127.0.0.1 inside /etc/resolv.conf for tor's DNS. Yet I still can't visit any .onion sites. Below are the lines that are not commented out in my torrc file:


```
$ egrep -v "^#|^$" /usr/local/etc/tor/torrc
ControlPort 9051
HashedControlPassword 16:(REDACTED)
CookieAuthentication 1
DNSPort 53
ExitNodes {ua},{ro},{bg},{si},{ch}
```
Before someone says to use the tor browser, I don't do it. Its always based on an outdated version of Firefox with security holes. I also regularly tunnel other services over tor, which the browser won't work for.

Does anyone see anything in my torrc or something else I might be missing?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2021)

Check if your browser is set to use DoH (DNS over HTTPS), that would circumvent the system's DNS configuration.


----------



## Israel (Feb 5, 2021)

> Check if your browser is set to use DoH (DNS over HTTPS), that would circumvent the system's DNS configuration.


SirDice - I did. That's already disabled.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2021)

Did you set the proxy settings correctly in Firefox?


----------



## Israel (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes, localhost and port 9050 under the "Manual Proxy Configuration" section of "Network Settings". Are you about to surf .onion sites? Or reproduce this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2021)

Israel said:


> Are you about to surf .onion sites? Or reproduce this problem?


Neither. I did have set this up in the past. I used a clever www/privoxy configuration back then though.


----------



## Israel (Feb 7, 2021)

When you used privoxy, were you able to surf .onion sites? Do you have any links or steps you would suggest for integrating privoxy with tor? I know this may vary, so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2021)

Israel said:


> When you used privoxy, were you able to surf .onion sites?


Of course. 


Israel said:


> Do you have any links or steps you would suggest for integrating privoxy with tor?


Can't remember what I used to set this up, mostly from a howto and by reading the documentation. There's plenty of documentation on how to set up privoxy in combination with Tor. You don't need to look for specific FreeBSD howtos or tutorials, privoxy is configured exactly the same on any OS. You just need to be aware the location of configuration files might be a little different (it's always /usr/local/etc/ on FreeBSD).


----------

